# shooting moving coyotes



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wondering ive never been a good shoot when somethings moving im 0 for about 20 this year dont know what im doing wrong but i shoot a 22 250 and have tryied pulling the pin just infront off them just on them and not having any luck just wonder what you guys think at 100 200 yards where should i be aiming :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

wait tell they stop... then shoot. :lol: A 250 @ 100yds, pretty quick little bullet, aim pretty dead on and pull, just keep swinging, don't stop. @ 200yds, give it a little. Or better yet, don't shoot at a moving target, if they bust you at 200yds, then you're doing something wrong. You shoot at them and that spot and call is pretty well useless. Make every shot count. Don't take mediocre shots.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Time of flight to 200 yards for a bullet with a ballistic coefficient of .23 (50 gr sp) at 3800 fps is 0.2948 seconds. 
Lets say a coyote is running 20 miles per hour. 20 X 5280= 105600 divide by 60 for how far he travels in one minute = 1760, then divide by 60 again for distance in one second = 29.3333. Take that times 0.2948 which equals 8.6474 ft.

You need to lead 8.6474 ft ahead of the spot you want to hit at 200 yards. Which would be about two coyote lengths ahead of him. If he is running 20 miles per hour. Cut in half for 10 mph, times 1.5 for 30 miles and hour, and a coyote isn't going to hit 40 miles an hour.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Stop em' or get an angle you can work with. Quartering-in isn't too bad if they're jogging, but broadside is decievingly difficult.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

couldnt you just yell something, make sure you got the crosshairs on him then yell, you will probably get a second right when he stops, bang.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

xdeano said:


> [email protected] 100yds, pretty quick little bullet, aim pretty dead on and pull, just keep swinging, don't stop. @ 200yds, give it a little...


And there's another miss. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should have said about two coyote lengths in front to his chest. If you pull two coyote lengths in front of him your going to shoot his nose off.

Coyote buster, your right, but don't holler, bark at him. Keep it sounding natural so you don't spook them more.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

HAGFAN72,

I don't usually worry about shooting a coyote at 200yds running, they never get that far. :lol: Plainsman is correct on the lead.

Nice post Plainsman!!

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

At 200 yards, and 20 mph, where in a 3-9x40 scope do you line up to get 8.5 feet of lead??
I have the standard cross hairs, fat on the outside and fine in the middle, but I have never been able to find out how far apart the fat lines are.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just get a Ak-47 with a 30round clip. Put it on full auto and start shootin.At it hopefully you'll hit it some time. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

308 said:


> Just get a Ak-47 with a 30round clip. Put it on full auto and start shootin.At it hopefully you'll hit it some time. :lol:


Theres some fair chase hunting right there. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kelly Hannan said:


> At 200 yards, and 20 mph, where in a 3-9x40 scope do you line up to get 8.5 feet of lead??
> I have the standard cross hairs, fat on the outside and fine in the middle, but I have never been able to find out how far apart the fat lines are.


I did have that information, but don't know where it is at right now. I think on three power it's about nine inches from center to any post. I would suggest using the three power and check it out at 100 yards. Mark a chunk of cardboard every six inches with electrical tape, or a wide felt tip marker.

You can use those duplex crosshairs for ranging too. A nice buck is about 18 inches through the chest, and I think that fills from crosshair to post at 200 yards. If that is correct you would want about four times the distance from crosshair to post ahead of a coyotes nose. That would be three feet, and one foot behind that should be his shoulders. Approximately anyway.

Oh, oh bad math: Edit Sunday morning: Four times 18 would be six feet and you need 8.5, that would be shooting him in the rear. You would need to lead five times the distance from crosshair to post. That would be 7.5 ft. ahead of his nose. My memory on this one is fuzzy too, so you better check distance from crosshair to post on paper at 100 yards.

It's perhaps not normall to wake up at 3:00am in the morning and think of this is it?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats not even fun. Thats a lazy mans way.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Plainsman: thanks for the info


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> 308 said:
> 
> 
> > Just get a Ak-47 with a 30round clip. Put it on full auto and start shootin.At it hopefully you'll hit it some time. :lol:
> ...


You know, in Ohio they surround a section and then go in with hounds and run them. Find the tracks going in and then, hopefully the coyote or fox will be in that section and not holed up. No tracks coming out of the section is a good sign. Of course, this all takes place when the snow it on.

I actualy know one fellow (never hunted with him or cared to even talk to him very much as he is quite a blowhard) that would ride a four wheeler in when they got one running He had a Ruger 10/22 with one of those, I don't know, 50 round magazines. He'd just ride in and blast away at the coyote. Didn't care where he hit it. Just kept shooting until it fell or slowed down enough for the hounds to run it down. Ridiculous!!! :eyeroll:

Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

When I took hunters ed one of the instructors got invited to go on a fox hunt. The idea was do drive them. He told us that there were loads and loads of people. They were going to drive a whole square mile, then when the foxes got to the middle they would shoot them. The instructor said when they git to the middle everyone opened fire not caring where other people were, so he stepped out of the way and people asked what he was doing. After he explained their lack of common sense and how dumb this was they actually realized it themselves and quit shooting.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that every good rifleman uses a bit different method of whacking a running coyote than the next guy does. I don't advocate shooting at running coyotes that are much more than 50-75 yards away. Most of my running shots on coyotes are taken from 25-50 yards or so. I use a "swing through" method, somewhat like bird hunters use when shotgunning the fast crossing ducks. The muzzle of my rifle is moving faster than the coyote, and the shot usually goes off when crosshairs are on his nose. It works for me. :wink:


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Ya know I would have to say 308 was probably just making a joke. And the way some of you guys thrash on him dosen't say alot for you. To be honest if I commented on every stupid thing that was said on this forum I would be continiously bagging on some of you. But sometimes a joke is just a joke and we would have no need to make anyone feel bad now would we? Anyway thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

308 said:


> Just get a Ak-47 with a 30round clip. Put it on full auto and start shootin.At it hopefully you'll hit it some time. :lol:


pfast, I would bet your dollars to dimes he was joking, and I think fallguy was too.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Here in MT on the res, when it snows, some of the locals chase coyotes on their snowmobiles and club them. :eyeroll: The snow has to be deep enough to run the machines though. Fortunately we haven't had that much snow here yet. I'm told that after the first deep snow, the coyote population really drops around here. Some fair chase, isn't it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pfast

We are all just giving each other a hard time. I know 308 I was joking. No worries!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

must be that time of the month, but then again fallguy does keep a loaded shotgun at his house incase i stop buy


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jason_n

There has been a string of garage robberies in my neighborhood over the past few years. Mine hasn't been hit yet. But I will be ready if I catch them. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jason_n said:


> must be that time of the month, but then again fallguy does keep a loaded shotgun at his house incase i stop buy


Good for fallguy. Like my best friend said to a lady when she asked if he kept a loaded gun in the house " you can't shoot anybody with an empty gun".


----------

